# WhiTTe Rose TTOC - Yorkshire



## 2sprintfast

If you are based in Yorkshire coule you just post a reply saying where?

I'm just trying to gauge the size of the support for a possible WhiTTe Rose Section!


----------



## Charlie

Probably worth putting this in the events section or even do what I did and post a thread in each of the MK1 and MK2 forums asking people to post if they are within a relevant catchment area and interested in coming to a meet.

I did this a few weeks ago and have 25 people signed up for a meet next Wednesday, so it works 

Charlie


----------



## jontymo

Marsden nr Huddersfield for me


----------



## 2sprintfast

Good Call Charlie, I'll give that a go!

Duly noted Jontymo - I'll count you in when I get the first meet up n runnin!


----------



## R80RTT

Stick me down


----------



## 2sprintfast

Definately!


----------



## TTsline02

I may be able to attend Yorkshire meets depending on location and day of the week (Thur) a good night for me


----------



## TTCool

Mark

I'm not based exactly in Yorkshire but near enough in the Yorkshire catchment area for drives around the Dales.

Joe


----------



## cookie

Am here in Leeds


----------



## Darthhawkeye

Count me in


----------



## R80RTT

There much be a decent location between brighouse leeds and huddersfield. The place is littered with TTs.


----------



## IC_HOTT

im in Harrogate, looking forward to a meet


----------



## TTsline02

Yorkshire meet?

Bump - any dates - all gone quiet?


----------



## Ella

Bump indeedy ...... im west yorkshire  defo happy to meet up x


----------



## Darthhawkeye

I"m Wakefield.

I guess somewhere along the M62 between huddersfileld and docaster would be a good option as it is fairly central for anyone coming from A1, M1 East and West.

Possible suggestions - White Rose (Leeds) area or Xscape (Castleford)


----------



## Ella

Xscape is a good place. ive had held meets there before for other clubs and never had any bother. Pluss its a good place


----------



## 2sprintfast

Sorry guys been off the planet for a bit AND ben trying hard to get some new guys in - so many lady drivers in TT's and they won't talk to me - Strange isn't it? :wink:

Okay Ella - good suggestion to get us started - How about 8pm Friday 20th May at Xscape Castleford!

For directions and stuff See - http://www.xscape.co.uk/yorkshire/key-info/

Meet at the front of the car park near the big island - I'll be in a TT!

So Ella, Darthhawkeye, TTsline02, Grassmere, R80RTT, Cookie, TTCool, Jontymo, Charlie - Anyone else?? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## TTsline02

Good to see 1st meet details, unfortunatley I'll be in the IOM on TTOC Trip Fri 20th - Sun 22nd May.

Friday not a great day for me and would imagine for others who may have commitments with friends/partners/wives/bit on the sides :lol:

I am a regular attendee of the NW meets generally held on 1st Wed of each month.

Can I suggest we meet on the 1st Thur of each month maybe? from July?

Will give us some more time to drum up interest and get posted in Events section - in meantime have a great meet next week!


----------



## Darthhawkeye

2sprintfast said:


> Sorry guys been off the planet for a bit AND ben trying hard to get some new guys in - so many lady drivers in TT's and they won't talk to me - Strange isn't it? :wink:
> 
> Okay Ella - good suggestion to get us started - How about 8pm Friday 20th May at Xscape Castleford!
> 
> For directions and stuff See - http://www.xscape.co.uk/yorkshire/key-info/
> 
> Meet at the front of the car park near the big island - I'll be in a TT!
> 
> So Ella, Darthhawkeye, TTsline02, Grassmere, R80RTT, Cookie, TTCool, Jontymo, Charlie - Anyone else?? [smiley=gossip.gif]


Yorkshire' first official meet! - See you there.


----------



## Ella

Im there  ...... well i will be haha


----------



## Nem

Might be worth posting up a new thread in the events section for this, get more exposure.

I'm tempted to have a drive up myself now


----------



## Ella

yes you should come over 

My friend is a fan of TT's so is coming along too. he doesn't actually own one BUT he dose own a very sexy truck thats almost touching 500bhp 

*list of attendees then:*

2sprintfast
Ella + Ryan & Truck
Nem
Darthhawkeye


----------



## cookie

Will come along if the cars back together as currently it's got no front brakes and missing wing mirrors, roof rails and am waiting for the tax disc as it's been off road while the crap weather has been here!

Hopefully won't miss it as wanna come just got finish all the jobs I doing!


----------



## jontymo

Sorry guys and galls but think i'm going to miss this as the mrs's is having an op on Friday so i will be Dr Jontymo Friday night.

I will be up for future meets though.

jontymo


----------



## lee1977

Hey guys I may be able to make this im only at wakefield.....
Been looking for local meets so hopefully it will take off! :wink:


----------



## cookie

Not sure if ill be there as TT wont be on road till at least 25th as thats when its get MOT as that ran out while the car was on SORN


----------



## Ella

Not good that you cant come cookie & jontymo BUT get working on those gawjus cars and we will see you at the next meet 

lee1977, there will be a handful of us there so come on down 

Who else can come????


----------



## Redscouse

The official meet thread is now here...............

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=211263

Please post there to register your interest 

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Darthhawkeye

Reminder to all those who could not make it last time, next meet is this Thursday 23rd June

Hope to see you there.


----------



## 2sprintfast

*WhiTTe Rose Meet 2*

Good Nite 2nite even tho we were 4 cars strong (2sprintfast, NEM, Darthhawkeye, Lee1977).

Met 8:00 - had a chat (waited for Ella!) then had a ride around Eggborough etc and a drink at Ledston.

Those who attended got the EXCLUSIVE WhiTTe Rose pin badge (only 10 in the whole world)

Next meet 21st July 8pm Xscape.


----------



## thehpman

Hi, I am based in North Yorkshire (Catterick Garrison) but I may be able to attend the 21st July at Castleford. It all depends if I'm over that way with work. Otherwise I may have to wait for a slightly nearer meet. I'll let you know.

Steve


----------



## crannage

Hi,

North Yorkshire, nr Ripon

Best

Simon


----------



## thehpman

crannage said:


> Hi,
> 
> North Yorkshire, nr Ripon
> 
> Best
> 
> Simon


Whereabouts Simon? I know the area pretty well as I used to live in Thirsk. What model do you have?
Steve


----------



## Darthhawkeye

Might we see some of you guys at the next meet then?


----------



## thehpman

Darthhawkeye said:


> Might we see some of you guys at the next meet then?


I'll try to get there but I'm not in the TTOC yet although I was planning to join up on the web membership.


----------



## Wallsendmag

thehpman said:


> Darthhawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might we see some of you guys at the next meet then?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to get there but I'm not in the TTOC yet although I was planning to join up on the web membership.
Click to expand...

Hurry up , the price goes up next week :wink:


----------



## thehpman

It seems the idiot boy racers are causing issues which may affect these types of get together's at least in the Birmingham area. Please see the following link and if you are organising something in that area don't be surprised if the Police don't like groups of high performance cars huddled together somewhere or driving together.
http://uk.cars.yahoo.com/06072011/36/60mph-police-chase-reverse-0.html


----------



## oldguy

I'm sheffield, but might be able to get to the next one, and i've just joined the TTOC, well just need to send payment later....


----------



## thehpman

wallsendmag said:


> thehpman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darthhawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might we see some of you guys at the next meet then?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to get there but I'm not in the TTOC yet although I was planning to join up on the web membership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hurry up , the price goes up next week :wink:
Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up, I just sneaked in before the price increase...


----------



## 2sprintfast

Great to see more new guys coming on board! Welcome one and all 

If you're a forum member but not TTOC still come along - you will see the light!

We can always have a run up to North Yorks (after meeting at Xscape) on some meet nights to meet up with any of you North Yorks guys, just suggest a 2nd meet point - a decent pub or cafe that will not kick off if a dozen TT's turn up would be ideal!


----------



## crannage

thehpman said:


> crannage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> North Yorkshire, nr Ripon
> 
> Best
> 
> Simon
> 
> 
> 
> Whereabouts Simon? I know the area pretty well as I used to live in Thirsk. What model do you have?
> Steve
Click to expand...

Hi Steve, sorry for s l o w responce!!
I have a MK1 225 Quattro in silver, any news on a meet up i would be interested!!
Im in a village just outside Thirsk, Pickhill


----------



## thehpman

The meet in Yorkshire happened on 21st July at Xscape I think but I missed it. We could do with something a little bit further North Crannage. I know Pickhill very well as I lived in Thirsk for a long time.
Let's see what we can get sorted for August maybe.


----------



## Wallsendmag

You can always pop along to the North East Meet in Hartlepool :wink:


----------



## 2sprintfast

Hey don't be pinching my drivers! :evil:


----------



## davelincs

Anyone going to Audis in the park on the 7th Aug?
If so which way are you travelling down, A1 or M1?


----------



## Nem

I'm doing Audis in the Park, will be going down the M1 from Junction 28.

Nick


----------



## TTsline02

Maybe one week we can meet at Xscape, but then have a ride up to Piccolino, Wetherby Road, Collingham, Wetherby, West Yorkshire, LS22 5AY

http://www.piccolinorestaurants.co.uk/collingham.html

Have eaten here a few times and for the York/Ripon/Thirsk crowd, represents a half way point


----------



## Darthhawkeye

TTsline02 said:


> Maybe one week we can meet at Xscape, but then have a ride up to Piccolino, Wetherby Road, Collingham, Wetherby, West Yorkshire, LS22 5AY
> 
> http://www.piccolinorestaurants.co.uk/collingham.html
> 
> Have eaten here a few times and for the York/Ripon/Thirsk crowd, represents a half way point


This sounds a good idea.

We are steadily growing the numbers for our area, so the more the merrier 

The next meet is on the 25th, so please post here if you think you can make it.


----------



## jontymo

We will be there

jontymo


----------



## TTsline02

I'll be there but in the Golf


----------



## cookie

Which thread are we using as we should really be using the "Events" area to sort meet out?

I will be there but can we confirm times and plan?


----------



## 2sprintfast

Hi Cookie, I'm not sure about where we should post, the boss (NEM) usually puts me right on these things!

Thursday meet at Xscape 8pm at front of big car park (closest point on roundabout to KFC!) we will then drive up to Wetherby in the hope that some of our more Northerly brethren are tempted to join us!


----------



## Redscouse

2sprintfast said:


> Hi Cookie, I'm not sure about where we should post, the boss (NEM) usually puts me right on these things!
> 
> Thursday meet at Xscape 8pm at front of big car park (closest point on roundabout to KFC!) we will then drive up to Wetherby in the hope that some of our more Northerly brethren are tempted to join us!


Best to keep to the events section Mark buddy, and also start a new thread for each new meet taking place 

Thanks

Paul


----------

